# Cabin Fever Expo 2008 Pics



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

As I promised here are some pix. The first page has 40, the second 25...Please be patient they may take a while to load. People on dialup might want to skip this altogether

www.catfish-hollow.com/cabinfever081.html


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting - there are some remarkable models there, to be sure.  I was very taken with the wooden train, in particular the caboose.  I sure would have been very happy to have owned that set. 

best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks for the great pic's.   Brings back memory of some of those old steam Eng's.I use to see in Cat. and Books when I was a kid.  Even then they were expensive and way out of my reach. Steam Eng.s were a Kids dream to own one. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Four Cab Forwards ran at the same time today at Cabin Fever.  One train lead by Bednarik and Redeker CF's with 30 or so reefers, and a counter running train with Gregores' CF on the point  followed by 30 or so reefers and Stapleton's CF pushing.  Unfortunately, having the 4th loco as a pusher precluded getting them all in the same shot.  Here's 3 out of 4:


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever photo album (in order to view copy nave to copy and paste into the URL tiltle)
 CabinFever


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

Peter Gregores was the one with the leading cf on the train where Jim Stapleton was the pusher. 

Great fun!! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday's pics....I apologise for any repeats

catfish-hollow.com/cabinfever083.html
Unless something cool catches my eye on Sunday these will probably be the last.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Allen, 
Thanks for posting the pics. While I have Pony Express dialup(super slow) I went ahead and checked them out as I knew we have similiar interests. Glad I did, some nice model building! I really like the little Stover in one of the first pics on page 3. I didn't realize there was a kit of it, it would be cool to have the model next to my Stover at crank ups! 

I wonder if that Falk is the same engine that was out here at the Men, Metal & Machines show in 2005? If so, the cab has been repainted since then. It's a beautiful engine for sure. I asked the owner if it ran on steam and he looked at me in horror?! hehehe Seemed a reasonable question to me, but I guess not to these guys. 

Steve


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,  the cab on the falk here is bare metal. while the bunker was green.... I probably should have taken notes of who owned what, but I was in a bit of a hurry.  As for running on steam, some guys are like that, steam is wet and dirty and they don't want to have to clean their prizes back up every time. When given a choice of steam or air at a show, about 85% chose air.

I also wish I could have gotten some decent pics of the Strasburg #90,  other 7-1/4" gauge locos and other cool stuff that were in the auction -- but the number of people milling about made it mostly impossible.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos! Gives one lots to think about. 

Thanks!


----------



## dcplasterer (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a great steam-up and expo.  Thanks for all the action pics.


Don


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

To all I met today, it was a pleasure getting to steam with you today. Thanks for all the help! As a first timer at the meets I hung back and tried not to step on any toes. Especially since I brought so much stuff-though most were causing me trouble! Typical steam. LOL. Again, thank you all for welcoming me to the 'family' and I look forward to seeing everyone at Steamtown in Feb & here in the posts!


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
What is going on at Steamtown in Feb? 
Please post link if appropriate. 
Tks.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

To finish up the day a few Sunday photos of the action prior to packing up for the trip home (copy and paste link into URL title bar):
http://picasaweb.google.com/cebednarik/CabinFeverSunday

Scranton PA at the Electric Trolley Museum in the complex with Steamtown USA.

http://www.ectma.org/museum.html

President Day weekend in Feburary


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Got home to a nasty note from the place that I have my business website hosted on that people viewing the Cabin Fever pics had used up over 75% of my allotted bandwidth and either I could purchase more, or they reserved the right to shut down my website for the rest of the month once whatever magic number was exceeded.... For some reason I REALLY wanted to call them and tell them that if they did that then I wanted reimbursed for all the extra bandwidth I had paid for but hadn't used for the last 7 years...But of course they aren't in... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## pgregores (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for a great time at cabin fever. It was a pleasure meeting everyone whose post I have been reading over the last year and half. Thanks for all your help and expert advise. A great learning experience and really good time. Hope to see you again soon. 

Happy steaming pete gregores


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great Pics guys.  Looked like a fun time and those CF sure where impressive.  Later RJD


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

This was my first Cabin Fever event and it won't be my last. I can't afford the time off of work to go to DH so this is the event for me. We may not be able to "stumble" out of our room to run trains at any hour of the day but we had just as much fun. I met a lot of great people and look forward to seeing them again. I even got some cool tips on scratch building some W&L cars and I will be putting them to use real soon. Hope to see you all again real soon.


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the great pictures. It was a great show and it was great to finally put some faces to the names I see on the forum all the time. There were a lot of neat things at the show, but I think the neatest was Ryan's coal fired K-4. I was busting him about all the work it took to raise steam, but I was really just jealous  

George


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some more pictures for all to enjoy. Despite my doubts, I was able to make the show on Friday and Saturday. 

I arrived around 10:30am Friday to see the 3 tracks being set-up. Mike Moore had both his large and small portables, and the Bednariks had their portable as well, giving plenty of capacity that went to good use.

Here Dan Stroka (left) and Bob Root (right) help with the Bednarik track set-up:










Here Jason Kovac and others help with the setup of Mike Moores track under the close supervision of Mikes daughter:









One of the engines to be put on the track early was George's K-27, which uses some sort of small satellite dish to run..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif










 Bob Root is pointing to (one of) Roy Ganderton's C&S Moguls saying "Hey, I have one of these here too!!"









 Jim Stapleton and Alan find that running Cab Forwards draws a crowd of spectators:









To be continued.....


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin fills the air with the aroma of coal smoke ....









Ryan preps the Accucraft GS-4 for blast off....











 Saturday saw constant action on the tracks... Get your name on the board early or you'll hae a lot of free time to watch./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif










Scott Loomer run his very clean and well detailed K-28.










Both yards were loaded with PFE reefers (thank you Jim and Charles) for the quad Cab Forward run.










 Jeff, Alan, Ryan, and Pete all participate with the Cab Forward run.









That's all for now. I have videos to upload later.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The finale to the weekend event was a surprise to all the vendors and exhibitors.  We were invited to:
York Couty Hertiage Trust Museum for dinner (free)

http://www.yorkheritage.org/agindmuseum.html

Absolutely a treat given the great food and excellent exhibit of industrial power in the York area throughout history of the region.  If I had known in advance the layout and offering of the various companies represented the camera would have been filled!

The newest exhibition _Air, Land & Water: Transporting People & Products in York County_ allows visitors the opportunity to closely examine a Conestoga Wagon, 1937 Aeronca K Airplane, and Switcher Number 2287. Through these and other displays covering carriages, bicycles, canals, and automobiles, guests will experience the impact improved transportation methods had on York County from the 1700s to the present day. Apples, automobiles, potatoes and player pianos are a few of the many stories that relate the rich agricultural and industrial heritage of York County.   Visitors can enjoy an in-depth look at the history of many industries that made the county an international name in manufacturing. The large scale of the museum, once an industrial complex has provided space to reconstruct an 1830's grist mill, complete with an operating water wheel and an A-frame ammonia compressor, over 30' high, manufactured in 1904 to refrigerate a meat packing plant.   The Industrial & Agricultural Museum is located along the northern terminus of the York County Heritage Rail Trail that extends from York to Baltimore.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos.  Looks like a great place to go to.  Lots of neat stuff.  Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

I'll have to check that museum out sometime...its only 4 blocks from where I work!  

Mark


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

First, I want to thank all of you who said nice things about the pics I took at Cabin Fever. The response was greater than I ever imagined. 

Which actually brings us to the heart of the matter. I have had my business website hosted with the same company for about 7 years now. I have consistantly used maybe 1/3 to 1/2 of the bandwidth that I was paying for with their "silver package"....The public response to the picture pages resulted in a 4 fold jump in the total number of hits. As I said before, the hosting company noticed, and sent me an e-mail saying I needed to purchase additional bandwidth...unfortunately, they only offer this as an ongoing subscription package...but I signed up anyway (to the tune of $60/year) even though next month the number of hits will probably return to about normal.... 

TWO DAYS later I get ANOTHER notice like the first.... they want me to purchase even MORE bandwidth.... and remind me they reserve the right to shut down the website for the remainder of the month if I exceed my current allotment. 

This time I DID send them a NOT so nice response explaining the situation, stressing how long I had been a customer, and said that if they shut it down that I would find another server....so far I've heard nothing in return....but if the pic pages disappear y'all will know why.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics, too bad about the web hosting issue.

I'd like to offer three words of advice to anyone trying to display a large collection of images online:  Picasaweb from Google.  Free, good utilities, nice slideshow feature and can be linked.

picasaweb.google.com/mack505


----------

